# Pb avec L'apple tv2 ...



## Bubblefreddo (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir a tous
Me voila avec un nouvel apple tv, et pour l'instant 2 pb se posent à moi...
1) Dans le menu ordi, mon iMac et mon macbook ne sont pas reconnus par l'appleTV
2) quand je lance un video d'un ipad, iphone ou iphone via airplay, la video se lance sur mon video proj mais après une quinzaine de seconde, le message d'erreur suivant apparait: " Ce contenu requiert HDCP pour la lecture. HDCP n'est pas pris en compte par votre connexion HDMI. Ce contenu requiert HDCP pour la lecture"

Tout est branché en filaire avec un DHCP sur une Bbox.

Voilà! si qqu'un est inspiré par mon pb ....

Merci d'avance

Fred


----------



## thebustre (4 Septembre 2011)

2) je ne sais pas je n'ai jamais utilisé Airplay

1):
- ton mac et ton Apple TV ont tous les 2 le partage à domicile d'activé avec le même identifiant ?
- sont-ils sur le même réseau ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Septembre 2011)

thebustre a dit:


> 2) je ne sais pas je n'ai jamais utilisé Airplay
> 
> 1):
> - ton mac et ton Apple TV ont tous les 2 le partage à domicile d'activé avec le même identifiant ?
> - sont-ils sur le même réseau ?



Merci de ton aide.
oui pour tes 2 questions !

(pb Airplay réglé ... pb de cable hdmi ! )


----------



## endavent (4 Septembre 2011)

Débranche ta connexion filaire et configure ton Apple TV en Wifi.

L'Apple TV n'est pas faite pour fonctionner en Ethernet.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Septembre 2011)

endavent a dit:


> .....
> 
> L'Apple TV n'est pas faite pour fonctionner en Ethernet.



D'où tiens tu cette affirmation ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Septembre 2011)

Même pb en wifi !!!!!
Le menu ORDINATEUR ne voit toujours aucune de mes bibliothèques iTunes!
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Septembre 2011)

Est ce que quand tu es en ethernet tu as priorisé (dans les préférences système > Réseau) la liaison par ethernet ? (en la faisant glisser en haut de la fenêtre de visu.)


----------



## dimix1973 (4 Septembre 2011)

apple TV pas en ethernet... c'est pas tout a fait juste.
moi ça ne fonctionne qu'en ethernet car mon imac est en ethernet avec la box ... et l'apple TV ne la voit pas sans être en filaire... donc... je pense que cela dépend de la config du réseau uniquement.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses!
Oui en effet j'ai priorisé l'ethernet sur l'imac. Tout le reste en filaire. Tout marche sauf cette bibliothèque iTunes qui nest pas vue par l appleTV!

Çest qd même très bizarre, non?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Septembre 2011)

Il faut que le câble ethernet qui vient de ton Mac ou pc arrive sur la BBOX qu'ensuite tu ailles de la BBOX à l'ATV...
Tu es dans cette config ?


----------



## thebustre (4 Septembre 2011)

réinitialise ton ATV2, on ne sait jamais ... chez moi elle voyait la biblio mais n'arrivait pas à lire réellement les chansons, aprés un bon reset, tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Septembre 2011)

Je regarde mon premier film loué via l'Apple tv et ensuite je reinitialise .... 
Je vous t
Yens au courant


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Septembre 2011)

Toujours pareil après la reinitialisation.
Je vois la bibliothèque iTunes de l'imac sur la remote de l'ipad mais pas sur l'Apple tv!
Je lance une restauration!

On verra...

Résultat:  toujours le même pb après restauration....


----------



## thebustre (5 Septembre 2011)

à tout hasard:
1) le compte itunes pour le partage à domicile est le même sur l'ATV2 et sur le Mac ?
2) le partage à domicile est bien activé sur les 2 ?
3) dans quelle config réseau es-tu finalement, mac et ATV2 en ethernet ou les 2 en WiFi ?
4) dernière version de l'ATV2 et d'iTunes ?
5) l'ATV2 et le Mac sont sur le même réseau (même nom de réseau, addresse IP semblable et quelques derniers chiffres prêt )
6) iTunes arrive à lire la musique ?
7) as-tu désactivé Airplay sur l'ATV2 si tu passes par le partage à domicile ? (et inversement)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Septembre 2011)

-> Thebustre:
1) oui
2) oui
3) mac et aTV2 en ethernet
4) aTv2 à jour, iTunes 10.4.1
5) reseau aTV2 et mac du genre:
  IP: 192.168.1.xxx
  Masque ss réseau: 255.255.255.0
  routeur: 192.168.1.1
  DNS: 192.168.1.1
6) oui
7) j'ai fait le test: Airplay désactivé, partage à domicile activé: -> ne marche pas!

Je ne sais plus quoi tester !!!!


----------



## thebustre (5 Septembre 2011)

Les 2 en WiFi sur ta LiveBox et rien ne change ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Septembre 2011)

Merci de t'impliquer dans mon pb !! ;-)

Je viens de mettre les 2 en wifi, en priorisant le wifi, et ça ne marche toujours pas!

sinon j'ai une bbox et non une liveBox ( ça ne change pas grand chose mais bon ...)
N'y a t il pas un port à ouvrir ??


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Septembre 2011)

Après de multiples essais, j'ai réussi ... comment? je ne sais pas !!!!
en tout cas pour l'instant ça marche avec la config suivante:
aTV2 en filaire
iMac en filaire avec en priorité le wifi puis l'ethernet !!! c'est le contraire qu'on attendait !

en tout cas merci pour votre aide...

PS: aTV2 JB avec seas0npass et je découvre les joies de xbmc .... ça marche plutôt bien !


----------

